# 3x3 Blind Corner help! (Old Pockmann)



## CuberM (Aug 16, 2014)

I need help with the corners on a 3x3 using Old Pochmann. My problem is that whenever you have to start a new cycle during the memorizing process, I can't predict what orientation the corner will be in. Is there any way? Thanks.


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 16, 2014)

As long as you don't have any twisted corners, you don't need to worry about the orientation if your buffer piece.


----------



## CuberM (Aug 16, 2014)

My problem is that when I am trying to memorize the corners, I see that a corner piece that is the correct piece goes in to the buffer, but I'm never sure what orientation it is in. How do know what orientation the corner is in when I'm memorizing?


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 16, 2014)

the orientation is based on how you insert the previous corner, because the color of the corner that was already in the place of the corner that needs to be inserted will be in the buffer spot. I hope that mades sense....


----------



## CuberM (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

